# Focke-Wulf FW44



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2015)

FW44E with Argus engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2015)

Fw44B D-2617

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2015)

Bücker Bü131, Fw44, SA+HP GD+MP

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 7, 2015)

looks like a fun plane to fly


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 8, 2015)

In post £7, are you sure that's an Fw 44? The undercarriage is different, as well as the nose forward of the cockpit. The fwd cabane strut isn't at as sharp an angle and the nasal detail is different, as is the support strut arrangement on the undercarriage. I'm not saying its not (now I am!), but in detail its different. Also, the support from the tailplane to the fin looks like a strut, whereas on the Fw 44 its a wire.

Ha ha, found it. It's an He 72 Kadett. I suspect the top picture is too, come to think of it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2015)

WL-EYVA, Stieglitz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice. 


Wheels


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)

Turkish airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ukraine 295.Inf.Div

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2018)

One-half left front close up view of a damaged Focke-Wulf Fw 44 Stieglitz (Goldfinch) biplane trainer after a crash landing on an unidentified snow-covered airfield. The aircraft is in Luftwaffe markings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Piloten am Flugzeug Fw 44 Stieglitz Flugplatz Bad Wörishofen Bayern | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Foto Focke Wulf FW44, Stieglitz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2020)

Orig. Foto Piloten mit Flugzeug in Flugplatz Hangar Focke Wulf | eBay

Fw44

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Doppeldecker auf Kufen der Luftwaffe (N)50229 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Doppeldecker auf Kufen der Luftwaffe (N)50229 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





ski kufen

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Foto Focke Wulf Fw 44 Doppeldecker Flugzeug der Luftwaffe mit Kennung RQ+AR | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Focke Wulf Fw 44 Doppeldecker Flugzeug der Luftwaffe mit Kennung RQ+AR in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





RQ+AR

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2021)

WWII: GERMAN FOCKE WULF FW 58A WEIHE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GERMAN FOCKE WULF FW 58A WEIHE. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





Lufthansa

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Orig. Foto Soldat mit Luftwaffe Flugzeug Heck mit Werknr. am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Soldat mit Luftwaffe Flugzeug Heck mit Werknr. am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





wrknr 2947

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

Boeckle














Foto, Ak, Schul, Sport und Kunstflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 44 Stieglitz (N)50364 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Ak, Schul, Sport und Kunstflugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 44 Stieglitz (N)50364 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

LG2 ostfront ??+XR













Orig. Negativ Foto Gotha Flugzeug in Russland LG2 | eBay
Orig. Negativ Foto Gotha Flugzeug in Russland LG2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)

Judging by the emblem she belonged to the 7.(F)/LG2. However that's not the Focke-Wulf Fw 44 Stieglitz but the Heinkel He 72B Kadett. The Fw 44 had flat top of the fuselage going from the front cockpit to the tail. Also the landing gear was different and had the oleos hidden in an external large fairing attached to the fuselage. Additionaly there weren't the struts between the fin and horizontal stabilizers. The cockpit doors didn't have the curved top edge but had the straight one. And the cockpit windscreens were more "square" but not bent into an arch and rounded like for the He 72. What is more, the front fuselage metal plate covering behind the engine has two vent slots there. The cover of the He 72 had one louvre only .











the source: Heinkel He 72 Kadett - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

TM+NE wrknr 2587 FFS A/B 3 Guben















Foto Focke Wulf Fw 44 Doppeldecker Flugzeug der Luftwaffe TM+NE FFS A/B 3 Guben | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Focke Wulf Fw 44 Doppeldecker Flugzeug der Luftwaffe TM+NE FFS A/B 3 Guben in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2022)




----------

